# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Opet trebamo pomagače za portal TRUDNOĆA

## Alamama

Kako nam polako sve autorice trudnice rađaju ovih dana , lijepo molim sve zainteresirane za pisanje člana da mi se jave. Mnoštvo zanimljivih članaka čeka na vas

----------


## Oriana

Ako se alamama neće ljutiti i ja se pridružujemo molbi za pomoć na pravu, dajte cure znam da vas ima još pravnika ovdje, znam da vas ima koji znate nešto pa pomozite
moj mail je u profile, ako imate malu volju javite se

moli jedna trudnica koja će roditi za cca 4,5 mjeseca  :wink: 

Ala, slobodno me udari po prstima ako sam ti udesila topic   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ja sam "neiskorištena" već tjednima! Pa dajte mi nekog posla, žene! (To ide i Zoranu.)  :wink:

----------


## Alamama

Teddy nemrem naci tvoj mail, mozes mi se please javiti na mail da ti posaljem tekst  :Smile: 

Ori naravno da se ne ljutim dapace  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Eto, Ankika ode u Petrovu i odmah se moj mail zagubi!   :Smile:  

Imaš mail!

----------


## Alamama

Ma nije se zagubio nego mi je sve na poslu, i mislila sam da cu sa posla stici malo slati linkove. Ali tamo je skroz panicno i onda imam male nocne rodine radove  :Smile:

----------


## sunce

Eto mene, iskoristive, vične pisanju (to mi je, uostalom, i profesija), znatiželjne... I, što je najvažnije, s apsolutno dovoljno vremena - doma sam na čuvanju trudnoće (24 tjedna smo prošli!!!), naoružana internetom i dobrom voljom. 
Osim što mogu pisati o različitim temama, stojim na raspolaganju i za prevođenje s engleskog. Imam i dosta ideja oko pomoći nezbrinutoj djeci, uvijek mi je žao kaj emocije i skrb prorade u prosincu, a treba djeci ispuniti i ostalih 11 mjeseci u godini. Treba li ikakva pomoć oko akcija i prikupljanja pomoći za klince ili distribuiranja Rodinih letaka (a nisam ih zaista vidjela nigdje  :Crying or Very sad:  - ni u privatnoj ordinaciji, niti u bolnici, a kamoli u Domu zdravlja...), javite se.
Pozdrav iz Zagreba!

----------


## Alamama

Ankika i Fidji su sad tu sefice pa se nadam da ce ovo  vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## proljetna

Evo i mene možete iskoristiti. PC imam u popodnevnim i večernjim satima, kad muž dođe s posla. Kompjuterski sam pismena, a i prilično dobro se služim engleskim. Samo javite što god treba.
Pozdrav

----------


## Fidji

SUNCE i proljetna imate PP!

----------


## ankika

evo taman sam i mm i malu Lucu uspjesno spakirala na spavanc   8)   :Razz:  

sve primila na znanje  :D 

trudnice "cuvajte se" ... ponovno poljecemo s novom pojacanom ekipom  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Kako imam malenu skoro non-stop pristekanu i u meduvrmenu mi ostane jako malo vremena za poslove oko portala - jako mi je drago da nam se na portalu pridruzila Fidi - nova sefica od trudnoce - koja ce sigurno ovaj portal uciniti jos puno boljim.

Ovom prilikom i ja pozivam sve zainteresirane da nam se pridruze u zajednickim naporima da skidamo sve rekorde posjete na rodine stranice :wink:  - postanite i vi dio tog dogadaja - kako ala kaze "clanci vas cekaju"!

----------


## ankika

podizem  :D

----------


## pepeljuga

Evo i ja se prijavljujem, nakon 29.12 idem na porodiljni, pa cu imati vise slobodnog vremena.

I inace sam prevoditelj (engleski)

----------


## Bébé

Ako se odnosi na prevođenje, sastavljanje odn. interpretiranje clanaka: Sign me up!  8)

----------


## ninochka

još sam na raspolaganju..

----------


## Fidji

To cure, poslala sam vam PP.

----------


## aurora

s obzirom na malu bebu nemam nešto previše vremena ali nekako bih sigurno mogla pomoći,javite mi :D

----------


## Fidji

Gita super!

Još uvijek tražimo zainteresirane za pisanje članaka na temu trudnoće. Kreativci javite se!

----------


## dorena

javljam se i ja ako jos uvijek trebate nekoga   :Laughing:

----------


## Modesty Blaze

Dobro evo i ja se javljam  :D  Ja sam relativno friška mama trojčeka koji su začeti IVFom. Pa ak vas zanima.... A mogu svašta i napisati o razno raznim challengima majke u "pronataliteno orijentiranoj državi" koja s mjesta managera s relativno dobrom plaćom spadne na 1600 kn za troje djece (daklem ne 1600 x 3 kako bi se čovjek naivno nadao nego 1600. Iliti svako moje djete vrijedi ovoj državi cca 533 kn mjesečno, a ja ništa), kao i o pravima ili obespravljenosti i informiranosti ili neinformiranosti majki i tako dalje i tako dalje. 
Sorry kaj se tek sad javljam ali trebalo mi je ovih 7 mjeseci da mogu bar primirišati kompjuter
 :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------

